# Cobia this weekend?



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody close to Perdido need need gas money and have room for 3 experienced fishermen on Saturday or Sunday? Send me a PM.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Nevermind, made plans with Capt. Scott on the LiteCatch.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It's gonna be crowded Sat with the tourney going on .


----------

